# Apprenticeships in Oz



## kez10 (Jul 25, 2010)

Hey everyone, i booked my flight for sydney and got my 1 year working holiday visa, im going over to look for an apprenticeship to be a car mechanic, im just wondering how do i go about getting one or the kind of visa i need when i find a garage to take me on. I have plenty of family over there my mother married an australian so would i get it a bit easier. Im 19 years of age and all help is appreciated


----------



## Wanderer (Jun 16, 2007)

kez10 said:


> Hey everyone, i booked my flight for sydney and got my 1 year working holiday visa, im going over to look for an apprenticeship to be a car mechanic, im just wondering how do i go about getting one or the kind of visa i need when i find a garage to take me on. I have plenty of family over there my mother married an australian so would i get it a bit easier. Im 19 years of age and all help is appreciated


Other than the situation of having to compete with young Australians and there usually is substantial competion with every new batch of school leavers each year competing for apprenticeship opportunities, I think you'll find you need permanent residency for the traditional form of apprenticeship.
http://www.australiaforum.com/jobs-work/4557-can-i-finish-my-apprenticeship-australia.html has a couple of links that may be useful.
There may be the exception re residency of College based training as many colleges offer vocational education courses for which international students can apply but it can be an expensive way and no certainty of finding an employer for practical experience and/or employment for which again there'd be visa requirements.
Australian Apprenticeships Homepage gives a federal government overview but you'll find that most if not all states have what they may call an apprenticeship board and there will also be some training companies about.
Group Training Australia - Apprenticeships and Traineeships made easier is one of the longer established ones that has branched into all states.
The Department of Training and Workforce Development - ApprentiCentre for WA and if you google apprenticeships followed by state of Australia you'll get an idea of the overall situation, but again you may find that other than by vocational training with a student visa, you could have the residency hurdle.


----------



## scattley (Jan 26, 2010)

You need to be an Australian citizen to apply for an apprenticeship. A WHV is not sufficient as an apprenticeship is 3-4 years in length and your visa is only for 1 year and you are unable to study on it or stay with the same employer for more than 6 months. Neither of which is the case for an apprenticeship.

You chose the wrong visa (wHV instead of study) to do the TAFE component of the apprenticeship but you would need at lest a PR visa (although I am around 90% sure it has to be citizen or nothing) to get the apprenticeship IF you are successful in finding one.

Apprenticeships are very hard to get - most student get them from being at a high school with a VET program and after 2 years you are ahead of the usual applicants for an apprenticeship - you will have no chance against them even if you were a citizen.,


----------



## Wanderer (Jun 16, 2007)

Many permanent residents never take out citizenship so you're 100% wrong on needing to be a citizen, only PR required.
Kez is coming on a WHV as initial plan.


----------

